# HTTP Response 400



## ProtonM (18. Mrz 2022)

Hallo

Seit dem Systemupdate am 13.03.2022 bekommt mein HTTP-Request POST
einen 400er Response. Der Request läuft im Minutentakt seit Monaten.

In der Änderungsliste der Java-Packetes openjdk-11-* vom 25.01.2022 finde ich das:

- JDK-8269944: Better HTTP transport redux.

Kann dieser bugfix die 400er Respone aus lösen? Und wie löse ich das Problem?


----------



## osion (3. Apr 2022)

ProtonM hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Seit dem Systemupdate am 13.03.2022 bekommt mein HTTP-Request POST
> einen 400er Response. Der Request läuft im Minutentakt seit Monaten.
> ...


Die Meldung sagt, dass die Transportzeit reduziert wurde, d. h. schneller.

Beim Error 400 ist die Frage „Was ist hier schief gelaufen?“ nicht so einfach zu beantworten. In irgendeiner Form ist die Anfrage an sich fehlerhaft gewesen. Das Internetprotokoll HTTP wurde – zumindest nach Meinung des Webservers – nicht korrekt eingehalten, weshalb der Request nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Die Meldung kommt vom Server und nicht von deiner Java-Applikation.


----------

